
Andreessen Horowitz's Benedict Evans on privacy and encryption - staunch
https://twitter.com/BenedictEvans/status/665965554142806016
======
thetmkay
Gut reaction: arggh

Slightly-less gut-based reaction: everyone has a different comfort zone on the
privacy/security spectrum. I respect that. However, Twitter is not the medium
to discuss where society's zone should be, nor will a debate be productive
when the starting premise is "you have to prove to me you're right" on a
contentious issue. Especially if the initial justification is relatively raw
and emotionally-charged.

There may be an argument that encryption could have prevented the attacks
(unsubstantiated), but it was definitely not the only means. For example, what
about cameras or armed soldiers everywhere?

Encryption also did not cause the attacks, as far as I know. Nor did it play a
deadly part in the actual attack. It seems a strange place to start dissecting
the problem.

